# Auto Finesse Revive Review With Beading !! pic heavy



## Megs Lad

I have been playing with the auto finesse range for a while now and have found the trim dressing revive to be a very good value for money product so i thought i would write a little review :thumb::thumb::thumb: i know there out there already but i thought why not :lol:

So i thought i would focus on the biggest part of exterior trim i had which was the scuttle panel so this is how dirty it was to start 







so with that a clean was in order !

started with some autosmart g101 worked in with a vp brush



all clean and dried and looking very dull



out with the revive and a megs applicator i found that a sponge applicator is the best for application



some 50/50s







now i continued to apply fully over the scuttle panel





i applied a very thin layer over the whole of the scuttle and the amount u need on the applicator is amazing a very small amount will do a very large area and its very easy to apply and any residue that transfers onto any windows paint etc just wipes away easily the smell isnt a nice fruity or bubblegum smell but it does the job very well. some people are complaining about durability of this product ?? i apply one thin layer without buffing off and im getting 3 weeks pushing on a month so i find it very durable

so i went a bit crazy and did most of the trim on my car before it started raining and for once im so glad it rained

:doublesho BEADING :doublesho





WING MIRRORS





roof trim





i hope at least one person found this usefull and if not stuff yas :wave::thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Wow thats some beading right there. Good review. I think revive is fantastic.


----------



## Blackmondie

hmmm, just added to my next shopping cart


----------



## khurum6392

good review ive just bought this product


----------



## Cab2cos

That's wicked :speechles:speechles:speechles


----------



## Bradders

Definitely adding this to my next order. Looks awesome


----------



## Nally

Anyone had experience with this streaking after rain ? I have lately


----------



## AGRE

Nally said:


> Anyone had experience with this streaking after rain ? I have lately


 Yep! Doesn't matter how thinly I applied it, buffed it, buffed it agin etc. It would always run in the rain leaving an oily/petrol residue on the paint :doublesho

A swift wipe over removes it, but its less than ideal. Tend not to use it anywhere where it can run... Ideal for windscreen scuttles etc...

Saying that mines in a black bottle, not sure if they've changed the formula with the clear bottles?


----------



## Megs Lad

Nope I've never had any problems with any streaking


----------



## xJay1337

Revive is a good product.


----------



## ColinG

Just tried my first bottle of this today, impressed so far, nice finish.


----------



## Nally

AGRE said:


> Yep! Doesn't matter how thinly I applied it, buffed it, buffed it agin etc. It would always run in the rain leaving an oily/petrol residue on the paint :doublesho
> 
> A swift wipe over removes it, but its less than ideal. Tend not to use it anywhere where it can run... Ideal for windscreen scuttles etc...
> 
> Saying that mines in a black bottle, not sure if they've changed the formula with the clear bottles?


I have 2 clear bottles and they do separate so they need mixing well.
I really love this as a top up product but due to the streaking I also rarely use it I use c2v3 now won't darken as much but protects a lot better


----------



## Inge

Have used Revive for about 7 or 8 months now and have not had any streaking so far. Am very pleased with it. Maybe it depends on the type of trim?


----------



## MB-BTurbo

Any one else eperience streaking? I won't to buy a decent plastic trim dressing but a little put off by reports of streaking.


----------



## Andy150

Same as above,using autoglym at the moment and goes on very patchy and streaky.


----------



## steelghost

Try applying it with an MF pad, I find you can't get it thin enough or sufficiently well worked in with a sponge one.

Using it like this I find it goes a long way and I've never had any running or streaking.

Be sure to shake very thoroughly before use.


----------



## ffrs1444

Have a go next time with a makeup pad


----------



## mb1

does this work on rbber as well


----------



## Sicskate

mb1 said:


> does this work on rbber as well


Yep


----------



## leehob

Good pics mate, love revive I sometimes apply with my smallest brush then buff off when dry, lasts well too imo 👍


----------

